# Le truc le plus fou que vous avez fait pour votre amoureux (se)



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2004)

Voila. non pas que je cherche des idées pour en faire aussi, mais je voulais savoir de quoi mes camarades de forum sont capables pour concquérir ou reconcquérir leur amoureux ou amoureuse...  

Je vous raconterai après...


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Novembre 2004)

J'étais à l'armée. Nous étions en été.

Je venais de recevoir une lettre de rupture (la 2ème en fait, la 1ère était avec mon ex . :mouais:   ). J'ai "supplié" le colonel de me laisser partir un WE. J'ai pris le train pour l'attendre chez une amie chez qui elle devait finir ses vacances et l'ai attendu 2 jours...Histoire qu'on s'explique face to face...

En fait, elle avait peur....   

De quoi ? Me direz-vous ?

Bin....  :rose:   J'en sais rien moi-même, 15 après....


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2004)

Tiens, j'avais déjà bu ça.


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2004)

J'ai été capable de faire un truc complétement dingue !!!
Mais alors là, complétement frappadingue et encore plus !!!
j'ai fait la vaisselle !!!  oui !!!
 
Et ça continue...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

Dire la vérité avec ses conséquences incertaines


----------



## Bassman (26 Novembre 2004)

"Le truc le plus fou que vous avez fait pour votre amoureux (se)"...
...manifestement pas assez 

Casser la gueule a celui qui la faisait chier (et me gonflait par là meme).


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Dire la vérité avec ses conséquences incertaines



ça c'est le plus dangereux et en général la reconquête est trés longue...
pour aller plus vite il faut casser une Figure au hasard (elles adorent...) :love: 
Bassman t'es un Killer... :casse:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> pour aller plus vite il faut casser une Figure au hasard (elles adorent...) :love:
> Bassman t'es un Killer... :casse:



Ca fait un moment que j'y pense, mais ça peut aussi avoir l'effet inverse...


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ...Casser la gueule a celui qui la faisait chier (et me gonflait par là meme).


Tout de suite la violence !
C'est pas des manières de macgénéreux !
Il eut mieux valu demander poliment
à l'emmerdeur de faire la vaisselle...
Finalement je l'ai faite quand même.


----------



## Bassman (26 Novembre 2004)

Voui la violence, c'est bien pour ca que c'est le truc le plus fou.
A force de lui demander j'en ai eu marre 

Et pis, bon j'aimais pas du tout qu'il lui tourne autour comme ca, et elle ne le supportait pas non plus.
Il voulait pas comprendre, l'a bien fallu lui expliquer ca un soir


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Voila. non pas que je cherche des idées pour en faire aussi, mais je voulais savoir de quoi mes camarades de forum sont capables pour concquérir ou reconcquérir leur amoureux ou amoureuse...
> 
> Je vous raconterai après...



Le truc le plus fou.. Heum.. J'ai dis que je l'aimais   :love:


----------



## Nexka (26 Novembre 2004)

Moi une fois je suis partie en expédition de spéléologie (et c'est bien le mot croyez moi) dans la grange de ma grande tante (yavait des souris, des rats et surtout des araignées!!!) en plein hiver à fouiller une vingtaine de cartons de déménagement (alors que je suis allergique à la poussière) pour retrouver une ancienne BD que mon doudou de l'époque n'avait pas... Et je suis sure qu'une araignée c'est glissée sous mon t-shirt, je la sens encore!!! BRRRRRR !!! JE DETESTE LES ARAIGNEES   ...
Enfin bon bref quand je suis rentrée (parce que ma grande tante habite à 600 bornes quand même) bah mon doudou m'a dit qu'il en avait trouvé une autre (pas de bd, mais de doudette)  :mouais:  :hein:  :hein: 

Hmm...  :hein: 

Bah du coup la bd je l'ai gardée!! Non mais ho!!   Je lui ai même pas dit ce que j'avais fait.. 

 

Alalala ces garçons


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

Le truc le plus fou que j'ai  fait pour mon amoureux ?

pour son bien, pour le mien, je l'ai quitté et pour etre sure que il reviendra plus
je suis sortie avec le premier venu  ......


----------



## Grug (26 Novembre 2004)

partir.


----------



## dool (26 Novembre 2004)

c'est a dire qu'on peut faire de sacré tonnes de conneries pour l'autre, plus ou moins glauques d'ailleurs....mais pour moi, le truc que le plus fou dans tout ça, c'est que j'ai accepter d'être monogame heu: bah oui quoi) et surtout décider de vivre avec lui !!! 
Je vous sens sceptiques là...mais venez découvrir le personnage, faites le test et on en reparle  

Désolée Fabienr je suis pas sûre que ça t'aide


----------



## monoeil (26 Novembre 2004)

70 000 km en 2 ans avant le sens interdit

(pris pour un con ; quérir chaque semaine)


----------



## pixelemon (26 Novembre 2004)

j'ai déchiré ma chemise Agnès B en l'ouvrant à la "machoman" sur notre lieu de travail devant -entre autres- la direction, pour lui prouver que j'avais un peu de moquette...

un mois après c'était parti.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déchiré ma chemise Agnès B en l'ouvrant à la "machoman" sur notre lieu de travail devant -entre autres- la direction, pour lui prouver que j'avais un peu de moquette...
> 
> un mois après c'était parti.



c'est tout de même moins agréable que la 1ère version...


----------



## pixelemon (26 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout de même moins agréable que la 1ère version...


 la première version ? lapocompri.


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

Rester avec elle malgré tout ce qu'elle me faisait vivre.


----------



## Dedalus (26 Novembre 2004)

Il est des folies douces, joyeuses, et des folies noires, dissolvantes, par exemple s'entêter à suivre et à cultiver les élans du c½ur quand ni les peaux ni les intellects ne s'accordent...  C'est voué à mal finir, avec l'amertume des regrets... deux ans bêtement gâchés, un mépris de soi long à guérir, Certes, on dit ça après coup...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Que ceux qui ne se sont pas anéantis pour l'autre lèvent le doigt ?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Que ceux qui ne se sont pas anéantis pour l'autre lèvent le doigt ?



Je l'aurais bien fait mais on vient juste de me couper les dix doigts ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Que ceux qui ne se sont pas anéantis pour l'autre lèvent le doigt ?




dans toute les histoire d'amour
de 10 jours ou 10 ans on ne sort jamais vainquer

on ne peut pas ne pas penser où ça a foiré, 
ce que on pourrait avoir fait que il ne fallait pas ;
si c'est reellement la faute de l'autre si ça a pas marché

on ne peux pas s'empecher de penser pourquoi c'est fini


----------



## Grug (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Rester avec elle malgré tout ce qu'elle me faisait vivre.


 ah, oui, ça aussi j'ai essayé


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dans toute les histoire d'amour
> de 10 jours ou 10 ans on ne sort jamais vainqueur



Quand on cherche un vainqueur, c'est qu'on a déjà perdu.


----------



## Malkovitch (26 Novembre 2004)

[_hum_]


----------



## Grug (26 Novembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai regonflée et promis d'y faire plus attention.


 incroyable, t'es trop fouuuuu toi :love:


----------



## Malkovitch (26 Novembre 2004)

chut chut


----------



## Grug (27 Novembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> chut chut


 trop tard


----------



## Juste en passant (27 Novembre 2004)

.....finissent mal........


en général.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

Simplement arrêter d'être con, et entamer une psychothérapie... Mais ça prend du temps


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2004)

Une rupture, avec ce qui s'accompagne d'excuses bidon car l'autre partie voulait dess "details" :hein:

Depuis je suis timide a mort et j'ai peur de tomber sur un psycho comme mon ex. :rose:


----------



## Spyro (27 Novembre 2004)

...espérer, rêver, qu'elle existe un jour   :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Une rupture, avec ce qui s'accompagne d'excuses bidon car l'autre partie voulait dess "details" :hein:
> 
> Un grand classique... Vraiment usante cette faculté de certains d'être aveugles face aux évidences.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ...espérer, rêver, qu'elle existe un jour   :hein:  :rateau:



Pas de problèmes. elle éxiste, elle t'aime déjà, mais elle ne le sait pas encore.
Ceci dit, sans aucun sarcasme (Pas de smiley équivalent)


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Rester avec elle malgré tout ce qu'elle me faisait vivre.


pas mieux


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quand on cherche un vainqueur, c'est qu'on a déjà perdu.


salope !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

Pourquoi, plus tard, appeller "folie" ce qui sur le moment est évident


----------



## Spyro (27 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, plus tard, appeller "folie" ce qui sur le moment est évident


 

_Parce que sinon y a plus rien qu'on appelle "folie" ?  _


----------



## golf (27 Novembre 2004)

Le plus ouf, le plus ouf !!!
Ben !...
M'être coltiné 30 heures d'avion pour la demander en mariage


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le plus ouf, le plus ouf !!!
> Ben !...
> M'être coltiné 30 heures d'avion pour la demander en mariage



j'espère qu'elle t'a dit: oui !


----------



## alan.a (27 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le plus ouf, le plus ouf !!!
> Ben !...
> M'être coltiné 30 heures d'avion pour la demander en mariage



Pfiou, 3 fois rien, je me suis coltiné 5 ans de vie commune pour la demander en mariage  :love:


----------



## golf (27 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'espère qu'elle t'a dit: oui !


Ben...
...oui :affraid:​Mais j'étais déjà récidiviste  :rose: 
Comme quoi, l'expérience...
...ne s'acquière qu'avec...
... perspicacité [et abnégation]  :mouais:​


			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou, 3 fois rien, je me suis coltiné 5 ans de vie commune pour la demander en mariage  :love:


Ah ben çà, faut être moins timide 
En plus, tu l'as toujours sur le dos...
...moi, non  :rateau:  :love:​
Quelle folie vais je pouvoir encore faire    :affraid:


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2004)

Le truc le plus ouf, je suis en train de le faire : quitter mon pays pour aller vivre avec lui, dans le sien. :love: 
Si c'est "ouf" ou pas, seul l'avenir le dira...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Le truc le plus ouf, je suis en train de le faire : quitter mon pays pour aller vivre avec lui, dans le sien. :love:
> Si c'est "ouf" ou pas, seul l'avenir le dira...



et, si ce n'est pas indiscret, où va se rendre le "volcan suisse"   

préfère etre averti pour les éventuelles éruptions...


----------



## golf (28 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Le truc le plus ouf, je suis en train de le faire : quitter mon pays pour aller vivre avec lui, dans le sien. :love:
> Si c'est "ouf" ou pas, seul l'avenir le dira...


Ahh ben woui, une fois


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2004)

Je me suis battu contre une bande de 145 lascards et ensuite j'ai volé dans les airs pour la rattraper


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et, si ce n'est pas indiscret, où va se rendre le "volcan suisse"
> 
> préfère etre averti pour les éventuelles éruptions...


 Là où y'a pas de montagnes  (tout au plus des chtites bordures ). C'est bien la preuve que c'est une folie :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis battu contre une bande de 145 lascards et ensuite j'ai volé dans les airs pour la rattraper



C'est Cyrano à la porte de Nesles, ma parole !


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est Cyrano à la porte de Nesles, ma parole !



Le bar est un repaire de héros


----------



## Lio70 (28 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Là où y'a pas de montagnes  (tout au plus des chtites bordures ). C'est bien la preuve que c'est une folie :rateau:


Nous n'avons pas de montagnes, mais des lacs en pente superbes! Et maintenant, aucune excuse pour être absente des AES liégeoises.


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2004)

M'inscrire sur macgé ?


----------



## golf (28 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> M'inscrire sur macgé ?





> Le truc le plus fou que vous avez fait *pour votre amoureux (se)*


Un (ou des) nom(s)  :rateau:


----------



## macVamps (28 Novembre 2004)

- Nous, on est capable de n'importe quelle folie pour nos zamoureux 

- Mouai, manque juste un détail


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un (ou des) nom(s)  :rateau:


  Trop nombreux, je m'y perds.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

macVamps a dit:
			
		

> - Nous, on est capable de n'importe quelle folie pour nos zamoureux
> 
> - Mouai, manque juste un détail



oui: en trouver...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

me désinscrire de macge


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> me désinscrire de macge



 

"On ne force pas un âne qui n'a pas soif à aller boire"


----------



## macVamps (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> oui: en trouver...


- Oui, les capturer 

- Mais taisez vous donc  :hein:  Non, non, justes les localiser pour les séduire


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> M'inscrire sur macgé ?



  tu vas pas le croire j'allais poster justement ça !   

Mais je me suis dit qu'il fallait lire un peu avant ce qui c'était dit par ici !  :rose:    

 donc ma réponse sera "idem que madonna" (avec   aussi hein ! ) :love:


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

D'ailleurs, peut-être que le prochain geste d'amour que j'aurai à faire sera de QUITTER macgé !


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2004)

Mouarffff! 

Je l'écris ou pas?


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Mouarffff!
> 
> Je l'écris ou pas?


 meuh oui va ! On est entre nous.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "On ne force pas un âne qui n'a pas soif à aller boire"



"Ne jugez pas le grain de poivre à sa petite taille, goûtez le d'abord et vous verrez ensuite comment il peut piquer"


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Mouarffff!
> 
> Je l'écris ou pas?



Y a un truc que tu serais pas capable de faire...   Virer tes Mac pour des Dell... :love:


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> meuh oui va ! On est entre nous.



C'est vrai et en plus il y a prescription. 

C'était une fin d'après-midi du mois de mars, sur un télésiège en panne. Il y avait beaucoup de brouillard. Arghhhh.


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

La suite ! La suite !


----------



## squarepusher (28 Novembre 2004)

j'ai jamais rien fait de fou pour une fille ... Je suis amoureux de 20% de la population féminine mondiale ( statisitques personnelles, ça peut être beaucoup plus ou beaucoup moins ) alors ça ferait un peu trop de folies !


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai et en plus il y a prescription.
> 
> C'était une fin d'après-midi du mois de mars, sur un télésiège en panne. Il y avait beaucoup de brouillard. Arghhhh.


 C'est quand même plus original qu'une banquette arrière de voiture. :love:


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> La suite ! La suite !



Ma copine commençait à avoir froid.


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ma copine commençait à avoir froid.


 Un téléphérique aurait sans doute mieux convenu.


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Un téléphérique aurait sans doute mieux convenu.



Non, en fait je lui ai juste prêté mes gants.


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Non, en fait je lui ai juste prêté mes gants.


 ben oui !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ma copine commençait à avoir froid.



je lui ai chanté: "plus près de toi, mon Dieu..."


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Non, en fait je lui ai juste prêté mes gants.



   Non !!!!!!


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben oui !



Elle hurlait tellement, que je lui ai dit de les serrer très fort entre ses dents.

Les chamois étaient tellement effrayés. On ne voulait pas avoir de problèmes avec le garde chasse.


----------



## aricosec (28 Novembre 2004)

on a fait l'amour sur un nid de fourmis :affraid:
ça pique  ,mais ça stimule  
.
aprés michel jonazs en a fait une chanson,normal il avait appris ma mesaventure
a drancy   ,ou il vivait


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Elle hurlait tellement, que je lui ai dit de les serrer très fort entre ses dents.
> 
> Les chamois étaient tellement effrayés. On ne voulait pas avoir de problèmes avec le garde chasse.


 Ben ouais, le garde-chasse c'est pas la même chose quand il se met à tirer.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> on a fait l'amour sur un nid de fourmis :affraid:
> ça pique  ,mais ça stimule



et ne va pas me dire que tu étais au dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> "Ne jugez pas le grain de poivre à sa petite taille, goûtez le d'abord et vous verrez ensuite comment il peut piquer"



"La complaisance aveugle engendre des amis ;
La franche vérité nous fait des ennemis."


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2004)

Avant de lui passer mes gants, nous avions pris soin de nous assurer qu'il n'y avait pas trop de monde sur les sièges voisins. Nous avions balancé nos skis et nos bâtons par dessus bord. Et hop... 

Le câble faisait très bien son effet.  Tellement bien d'ailleurs, qu'il est sorti d'une poulie et que la sécurité s'est déclenchée. Nous n'avons pas fait long à sauter, pour rechausser nos skis et redescendre en station.  

Le soir en boîte, nous avons croisé un collègue prof de ski. Il nous avait appris, qu'une vingtaine de touristes étaient rester bloqués sur un télésiège, durant deux heures.  

Ils avaient eu moins de chance que nous. La hauteur où ils se trouvaient ne leur permettaient pas de sauter.


----------



## aricosec (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et ne va pas me dire que tu étais au dessus...


.
t'a tout compris,  ,en foret,je fait ça a la paresseuse,elle chevauche, je henni  
.
une fourmi plus insidieuse que les autre,m'a fait  ejecter ma cavaliere,
seule sa maestria l'a fait retomber au bon endroit,:rose: 
.
retrospectivement,je me dis que j'ai frolé l'accident  
.
plus de foret


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna Top gun a dit:
			
		

> tu vas pas le croire j'allais poster justement ça !
> 
> Mais je me suis dit qu'il fallait lire un peu avant ce qui c'était dit par ici !  :rose:
> 
> donc ma réponse sera "idem que madonna" (avec   aussi hein ! ) :love:



On a vu pire comme traumatisme (quoique...  :mouais: ) mais si tant est que cela en soit un toi, contrairement à Madonna, il t'avait armé avant de te lâcher dans l'arène


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> seule sa maestria l'a fait retomber au bon endroit,:rose:



attends...   

dans une forêt...   

une buche    

_inutile, je sais où c'est..._


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "La complaisance aveugle engendre des amis ;
> La franche vérité nous fait des ennemis."



Dans la version de 1955 de La Madone des Sleepings, Siegfried Traurig (Erich von Stroheim) répond à Diana Wyndham (Gisèle Pascale)

"Une indifférence paisible est la plus sage des vertus"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> il t'avait armé avant de te lâcher dans l'arène



 :hein: ben non, il m'a lachée comme ça en me disant "tu verras ils sont sympas"  :hein:   oui bon ok d'abord je suis allée sur un autre forum que le bar (si si je vous assure !  )

Maintenant (comme dit Poildep) le geste le plus fou serait de quitter MacG !   

 :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On a vu pire comme traumatisme (quoique...  :mouais: ) mais si tant est que cela en soit un toi, contrairement à Madonna, il t'avait armé avant de te lâcher dans l'arène




 

 

 :casse: 

 :sick:


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: ben non, il m'a lachée comme ça en me disant "tu verras ils sont sympas"  :hein:   oui bon ok d'abord je suis allée sur un autre forum que le bar (si si je vous assure !  )
> 
> Maintenant (comme dit Poildep) le geste le plus fou serait de quitter MacG !
> 
> :rose:


 Moi, c'était plutôt : _mais qu'est ce que tu fous là_ ? 

 Y'a d'autres forums ????   
 Pour une cure de désintox, t'as une adresse ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'était plutôt : _mais qu'est ce que tu fous là_ ?
> 
> Y'a d'autres forums ????
> Pour une cure de désintox, t'as une adresse ?



Je préfère des aventures d'Antoine "les morsures de l'aube" ou "la comedia des ratés"


----------



## golf (28 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> ...sur un télésiège...


:affraid: T'as pas cherché à te réchauffer les oreilles :affraid:


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Nous n'avons pas de montagnes, mais des lacs en pente superbes! Et maintenant, aucune excuse pour être absente des AES liégeoises.


 L'année prochaine, sûrement... :love:
  Pour les lacs en pente, c'est où ? dans les Ardennes ? :mouais: 
  Puis un lac en pente, est-ce possible ?  ça existe ?  La "pente" ne serait-elle pas plutôt due à une consommation immodérée de la variété infinie de breuvages à base de houblon qui caractérise votre beau pays ?  :love:


----------



## aricosec (28 Novembre 2004)

*"et sa bagouze de fiançaille ,qui m'a couté la peau du cul ! *


----------



## monoeil (28 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *"et sa bagouze de fiançaille ,qui m'a couté la peau du cul ! *



Parfois on trouve des anneaux qui coincent effectivement.


----------



## bonpat (28 Novembre 2004)

Le truc le plus fou que vous avez fait pour votre amoureux (se) ? 

je lui ai coupé la tête ! :rose: 

Bon certes, c'était une grenouille, mais j'étais très amoureux et elle voulait rompre !

Ca, c'est le truc le plus fou, sinon j'ai fait des trucs pires...  :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2004)

Je lui ai donné ma vie et elle l'a piétinnée...
Et le truc le plus fou c'est que je veux encore qu'elle revienne...


----------



## Dedalus (28 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Parfois on trouve des anneaux qui coincent effectivement.


comme l'anneau de Hans Carvel, par exemple ?


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Le truc le plus fou que vous avez fait pour votre amoureux (se) ?
> 
> je lui ai coupé la tête ! :rose:
> 
> Bon certes, c'était une grenouille, mais j'étais très amoureux et elle voulait rompre !


 T'aurais mieux fait de l'embrasser, ça l'aurait peut-être transformé en princesse.  :love: et du coup elle serait peut-être restée...



			
				bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Ca, c'est le truc le plus fou, sinon j'ai fait des trucs pires...  :mouais:


 Pauvres grenouilles :affraid: t'as fait quoi, tu les as disséquées ?


----------



## bonpat (28 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais mieux fait de l'embrasser, ça l'aurait peut-être transformé en princesse.  :love: et du coup elle serait peut-être restée...
> 
> Pauvres grenouilles :affraid: t'as fait quoi, tu les as disséquées ?



je l'ai mangée...


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai mangée...


 Ah... c'est vrai que c'est aussi une preuve d'amour, ça


----------



## golf (28 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je lui ai donné ma vie et elle l'a piétinnée...
> Et le truc le plus fou c'est que je veux encore qu'elle revienne...


Le temps mon grand, le temps


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Novembre 2004)

'

Sylko, respect, alors là c'est franchement énorme !    :love:   

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Novembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Sylko, respect, alors là c'est franchement énorme !    :love:



Et que l'on ne me fasse pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit...     

'+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2004)

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais rien fait de vraiment "fou" qui mériterait d'être raconté...
Par contre un pote avait eu une idée de génie :
sa femme rêvait d'un petit palmier (un vrai !  ) pour mettre dans son salon (  ) ... alors, un matin, le pote en question a fait semblant de partir travailler, a été chercher le palmier en question et est revenu chez lui pour faire la surprise à sa chérie ... grosse surprise en effet, il l'a trouvée avec un autre !!!!!!!!!!   
Il a eu l'honneur d'inaugurer la première baston conjugale à coups de palmiers !!!!! :rateau: 

Alors, je vous en supplie, faites comme moi : si vous rentrez chez vous plus tôt ou à l'improviste ... téléphonez d'abord pour prévenir ... ça vous évitera peut-être des déconvenues !!! :rateau: 

ps : un jour, je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris ... je me suis posté dans ma bagnole à 50 m de chez moi, et j'ai téléphoné sur le GSM de ma femme en prévenant que je rentrerai dans une demi-heure (piège !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: ) 
Réponse de ma femme : Pourquoi ? tu comptes bouffer dans ta bagnole ????   
... et de fait, elle rentrait d'avoir fait des courses et se trouvait juste derrière moi !!!!! :rose:  :rose:


----------



## piro (29 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais rien fait de vraiment "fou" qui mériterait d'être raconté...
> Par contre un pote avait eu une idée de génie :
> sa femme rêvait d'un petit palmier (un vrai !  ) pour mettre dans son salon (  ) ... alors, un matin, le pote en question a fait semblant de partir travailler, a été chercher le palmier en question et est revenu chez lui pour faire la surprise à sa chérie ... grosse surprise en effet, il l'a trouvée avec un autre !!!!!!!!!!
> Il a eu l'honneur d'inaugurer la première baston conjugale à coups de palmiers !!!!! :rateau:
> ...



j adores  :love:  :love:


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais rien fait de vraiment "fou" qui mériterait d'être raconté...
> Par contre un pote avait eu une idée de génie :
> sa femme rêvait d'un petit palmier (un vrai !  ) pour mettre dans son salon (  ) ... alors, un matin, le pote en question a fait semblant de partir travailler, a été chercher le palmier en question et est revenu chez lui pour faire la surprise à sa chérie ... grosse surprise en effet, il l'a trouvée avec un autre !!!!!!!!!!
> Il a eu l'honneur d'inaugurer la première baston conjugale à coups de palmiers !!!!! :rateau:
> ...



C'est une décapotable ta voiture? 
Désolé, c'était trop tentant


----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Elle hurlait tellement, que je lui ai dit de les serrer très fort entre ses dents.



Ca doit faire hyper mal !!! :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky ou deux précautions valent mieux qu'une  a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais rien fait de vraiment "fou" qui mériterait d'être raconté...
> Par contre un pote avait eu une idée de génie :
> sa femme rêvait d'un petit palmier (un vrai !  ) pour mettre dans son salon (  ) ... alors, un matin, le pote en question a fait semblant de partir travailler, a été chercher le palmier en question et est revenu chez lui pour faire la surprise à sa chérie ... grosse surprise en effet, il l'a trouvée avec un autre !!!!!!!!!!
> Il a eu l'honneur d'inaugurer la première baston conjugale à coups de palmiers !!!!! :rateau:
> ...



Ça m'anéantit totalement ce que tu nous racontes là   


PS: Décidément tu as une famille hors du commun


----------



## sylko (29 Novembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Sylko, respect, alors là c'est franchement énorme !  :love:
> 
> '+


Et encore là, il faisait froid.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

si un jour devrai etre seule et en cherche d'un homme.......


robertav rappelle toi tous les jours de cela :

*surtout* ne tombe pas amoureuse de sylko et aricoses

entre la neige et les fourmies t'es mal barré !!


----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si un jour devrai etre seule et en cherche d'un homme.......
> 
> 
> robertav rappelle toi tous les jours de cela :
> ...



Bah ca changera des souris....


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

robertav plutôt deux fois qu'une a dit:
			
		

> si un jour devrai etre seule et en cherche d'un homme.......
> 
> 
> robertav rappelle toi tous les jours de cela :
> ...



Ah bon ?! Ce n'est pas déjà fait ?


----------



## Lila (29 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : un jour, je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris ... je me suis posté dans ma bagnole à 50 m de chez moi, et j'ai téléphoné sur le GSM de ma femme en prévenant que je rentrerai dans une demi-heure (piège !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: )
> Réponse de ma femme : Pourquoi ? tu comptes bouffer dans ta bagnole ????
> ... et de fait, elle rentrait d'avoir fait des courses et se trouvait juste derrière moi !!!!! :rose:  :rose:


 
....Trop bon ! je vois la scène ! indéfendable comme position !

 ...comme quoi faut vachement faire gaffe ...c'est plus malin qu'on le croit une femme !:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....Trop bon ! je vois la scène ! indéfendable comme position !
> 
> ...comme quoi faut vachement faire gaffe ...c'est plus malin qu'on le croit une femme !:love:



Ah, oui ?! Toi aussi tu te rends à l'évidence


----------



## Lila (29 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, oui ?! Toi aussi tu te rends à l'évidence


 ...mais elles aiment  trop la flatterie....ça les perdra:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...mais elles aiment  trop la flatterie....ça les perdra:love:



Oula, qui s'y frotte s'y pique non ?    Méfie-toi de l'eau qui dort, tel est pris qui croyait prendre... tout ça quoi


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : un jour, je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris ... je me suis posté dans ma bagnole à 50 m de chez moi, et j'ai téléphoné sur le GSM de ma femme en prévenant que je rentrerai dans une demi-heure (piège !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: )
> Réponse de ma femme : Pourquoi ? tu comptes bouffer dans ta bagnole ????
> ... et de fait, elle rentrait d'avoir fait des courses et se trouvait juste derrière moi !!!!! :rose:  :rose:


  

et t'as trouvé  une place ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....Trop bon ! je vois la scène ! indéfendable comme position !
> 
> ...comme quoi faut vachement faire gaffe ...c'est plus malin qu'on le croit une femme !:love:



Pfou m'en parle pas, un peu plus et on leur accorderai le droit de vote et le droit à la contraception


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

:affraid:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Je sais ca fout la trouille grug


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

heureusement que c'est pas possible. :hosto:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

T'as pu ichat l'ami ?? Qu'on devise sur la position de la femme dans notre société ?


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

j'adore deviser de la position des femmes


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ...on devise sur la position de la femme dans notre société ?


La femme dessus, l'homme dessous, à la Corse


----------



## Dedalus (30 Novembre 2004)

Depuis quand les femmes ont le droit de vote en Suisse ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand les femmes ont le droit de vote en Suisse ?



ah bon   

je les croyais plus sérieux...


----------



## Dedalus (30 Novembre 2004)

J'ai pas dit qu'elles ne l'avaient pas, mais c'est tout tout récent   un des derniers pays d'Europe (faudrait que je vérifie la date)  Ça surprend souvent
Bon j'y vais cette fois


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas dit qu'elles ne l'avaient pas, mais c'est tout tout récent   un des derniers pays d'Europe (faudrait que je vérifie la date)  Ça surprend souvent
> Bon j'y vais cette fois



j'étais surpris qu'elles l'aient...   

_j'en profite lâchement: elles roupillent..._  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> un des derniers pays d'Europe (faudrait que je vérifie la date)



J'veux pas vexer nos amis suisses, apres tout c'est pas leur faute s'ils sont differrent.. 
Mais pour des européens on repassera :rateau:


----------



## dool (30 Novembre 2004)

c'est vrai que je préfère dormir que d'entendre tout ça !

Entre Bassou, Grug, Golf et Lemmy, Combien sont celibataires ????  
Je vous fais un calcul de corrélation ou ça ira ? 

Bonne journée


----------



## lumai (30 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que je préfère dormir que d'entendre tout ça !
> 
> Entre Bassou, Grug, Golf et Lemmy, Combien sont celibataires ????
> Je vous fais un calcul de corrélation ou ça ira ?
> ...


 
  ça remet les choses en perspectives 

 (bonne journée à toi aussi dool  )


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que je préfère dormir que d'entendre tout ça !
> 
> Entre Bassou, Grug, Golf et Lemmy, Combien sont celibataires ????
> Je vous fais un calcul de corrélation ou ça ira ?
> ...


Non mais quelle casse couille celle la  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que je préfère dormir que d'entendre tout ça !



oups  

 :rose: 

 :mouais: 

_mais je te croyais endormie!_


----------



## Dedalus (30 Novembre 2004)

Ben moi je ne suis pas célibataire


----------



## semac (30 Novembre 2004)

le truc le plus fou que j'ai fait pour mon amoureuse... tomber amoureux :mouais:  :love:


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Entre... Golf ...Combien sont celibataires ????
> Je vous fais un calcul de corrélation ou ça ira ?


Aller mamy, on chausse ses lunettes


----------



## dool (30 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je ne suis pas célibataire



j't'ai causer a toi ???   Je ne t'ai pas cité il me semble ! 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Aller mamy, on chausse ses lunettes


 :hein: j'ai des "rides" mais plus bas que les yeux  Mais je ne vais pas vous faire le compte de mes plis....



			
				qu'est ce qu'il y a comme mouches ici a dit:
			
		

> Non mais quelle casse couille celle la


Vas y approche les tiennes pour tester ! Nan mais ça se casse pas ça, ces petites choses ca s'ecrase c'est tout !!!!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> (...) :hein: j'ai des "rides" mais plus bas que les yeux  (...)


c'est à dire ????


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

le truc le plus fou.....  

Ben je peu pas le dire parce que mon Amoureuse vous la connaissez presque toutes et tous et que on doit pas parler de nos affaires de couple sur MacG  :rose:


----------



## dool (30 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est à dire ????



Devoirs pour demain : 
 - Trouver un plan anatomique COMPLET d'une femme "normale" physiquement (et d'une vingtaine d'années sinon ça compte pas)
 - Dénombrer le nombres de plis possibles
 - Dire à ses copains de ne pas salir ce thread avec des photos de femmes PAS NORMALES DU TOUT  !!!   
 - Rédiger un MP a Dool pour lui dire qu'elle est complétement tarée  mais elle le vaux bien !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Devoirs pour demain :
> - Trouver un plan anatomique COMPLET d'une femme "normale" physiquement (et d'une vingtaine d'années sinon ça compte pas) (...)


Mes connaissances en anatomie sont assez minces.


----------



## dool (30 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Mes connaissances en anatomie sont assez minces.



Mince ne veux pas dire sans plis 

Bon, dans ce cas, t'as plus qu'a faire des expériences sur le terrain : proposes aux femmes de ta rue d'être cobayes...pour l'avancée de la science elles diront pas non !  C'est pas un truc fou ça


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Question de Monsieur Belpère de Rouleau (Gironde) :

Est ce que le plis il est dans le sens vertical ??


----------



## rezba (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Question de Monsieur Belpère de Roulot (Gironde) :
> 
> Est ce que le plis il est dans le sens vertical ??


  On écrit "Rouleau".... 

  (je sais, c'est déguelasse de te faire ça pendant que tu édites....  )

 Et pis c'est le pli sans "esse", ou alors c'est le pis ??


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

modérateurs !!!! :modo: :modo:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

c'est le pis sans lit bien sur


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Mes connaissances en anatomie sont assez minces.


 pas à ce point quand même


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

...je m'ai lavé...  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Devoirs pour demain :
> - Trouver un plan anatomique COMPLET d'une femme "normale" physiquement (et d'une vingtaine d'années sinon ça compte pas)


branche ta iSight et je dessine


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

j'ai éconduis jusqu'à la maison


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai éconduis jusqu'à la maison


C'est bien, tu le passes quand ton permis ??


----------



## netgui (30 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> t'a tout compris,  ,en foret,je fait ça a la paresseuse,elle chevauche, je henni
> .
> une fourmi plus insidieuse que les autre,m'a fait  ejecter ma cavaliere,
> ...




Je me suis fait surprendre avec ma chérie en pleine forêt ecossaise par le garde-chasse du coin.  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien, tu le passes quand ton permis ??


dès 0.5dans l'mille


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis fait surprendre avec ma chérie en pleine forêt ecossaise par le garde-chasse du coin.  :rose:



tant que c'est pas l'inverse... :rateau:


----------



## netgui (30 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tant que c'est pas l'inverse... :rateau:



Oula non pas un garde chasse ecossais, ils sont trop poilus !!! 
 :rateau:


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2004)

Oups, il était en kilt :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Oula non pas un garde chasse ecossais, ils sont trop poilus !!!
> :rateau:



Un probleme avec les poilu


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Un probleme avec les poilu




tu est si vieux que ça ?     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est si vieux que ça ?   :rateau:


parce que c'est une question d'âge ?


----------



## netgui (1 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oups, il était en kilt :affraid:



Pour Noel, demandez votre garde-chasse livré en kilt.
Un jeu Mecano.


----------



## daffyb (7 Décembre 2004)

Ben moi, je lui fais un super cadeau pour Noel...
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=82727


----------

